# Making a leather Guitar Strap



## SBWHART (Feb 17, 2010)

Not to sure where to post this but I thought you chaps would be interested.

Visited a friend and yesterday and he showed me the processes you go through when making a leather hand tooled guitar strap, took a few pics so thought I'd show them to you Guys.

This is what you start with a nice bit of cow hide.







Cut a 3 " strip and shape the ends:- the patterns are made from floor vinal floor tile.






Sponge the strap down with a bit of water to give it some flexibility while you work with it, then chamfer the edges back and front.






Roll a groove around the edge, this is where the strange properties of leather show up the rolling process streaches the leather, the first side you roll becomes longer and the strap goes into a banana shape when you roll the second side they are evened up and it straightens.






Her I'am having a go, note the fine head of hair. 






Selection of embossing tools.






The embossed strap with tools mallet and hand.






Name stamping.






Staining the leather two stains were used to give a two tone effect.






Stitching around the outside of the strap, this stops strap from streaching in use






Stamping the holes for the adjusting strap.






Stain the edges black and a good polish with wax and thats it job done






Her's a couple of nice knife sheathes.






Rays web site http://www.barefootleather.blogspot.com/

Whilst there I worked on Ray,s stud riveting machine got it working better but not 100% having a think about it :scratch:

A real pleasurable day that you get when you visit good old friends,

Ray/Val thanks for your hospitality

Have fun

Stew


----------



## tmuir (Feb 17, 2010)

Nice.
How long from start to finish did it take for the strap to be made?


----------



## SBWHART (Feb 17, 2010)

tmuir  said:
			
		

> Nice.
> How long from start to finish did it take for the strap to be made?



It took about 2 hours, but I was getting in the way for some of the time

Stew


----------



## Maryak (Feb 17, 2010)

It is always a pleasure to see a craftsman at work - regardless of the field. :bow: :bow:

Best Regards
Bob


----------



## tmuir (Feb 18, 2010)

SBWHART  said:
			
		

> It took about 2 hours, but I was getting in the way for some of the time
> 
> Stew



Thats quicker than I thought.
I'm guessing it would take me two days and it would still look crap. :big:


----------



## Tin Falcon (Feb 18, 2010)

Cool stuff and brings back some memories. I remember getting a Tandy basic leather craft Kit IIRc as a teen maybe younger. Probably too young to appreciate and understand it.The tools are around somewhere. 
Out of curiosity and nostalgia I did a Google search for Tandy.
Well low and behold the basic kit regularly priced at $ 80 is on sale for $ 30
http://www.tandyleatherfactory.com/55509-00.aspx?feature=Image_Link_21
. So if any of you chaps want to give leather work a go here is good chance to get started and try it out. 
Tin


----------

